# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Bad 3D Benchy

## JasonLavender

My 3D Benchy test print did not come out great. I have a printrbot simple metal. 
IMG_9613.jpgimageedit_4_8511598572.jpgIMG_9626.jpg
Do you have any recommendations on how I can make my prints better? Thank you!

----------


## This

Please post a list of the settings settings you used, and what printer,
also don't print in transparent materials, you cant clearly see all the defects  :Smile:

----------


## 3dex ltd

As above, please post a link to your slicer setting and that will really help. 

However, a few points: 

It seems that your Benchy is fairly small and this may affect the quality of the model. (try printing bigger if possible) 

Also, your layer height (resolution) seems quite high. I would suggest a layer height of 0.1mm. Or if you want a really detailed model perhaps try 0.05mm layer height. 

I can also see your infill lines showing through. Although this is common and probably not something that is very bad, you can fix this by having a thicker wall (try 0.8mm) or asking your slicer to print the wall before the infill. 

I hope some of these above points help. With a picture of your settings I might be able to be of more help. 

Regards, 
3DEX - Great Filament

----------


## JasonLavender

Here are some pictures.
IMG_9755.jpgIMG_9758.jpgIMG_9760.jpgIMG_9776.jpgIMG_9780.jpg

I can get screenshots of the slicer settings in a minute.

----------


## JasonLavender

Here are the Cura settings. 
Capture.jpgCapture1.jpgCapture2.jpg

I am using the Printrbot Simple Metal with an X axis upgrade.

----------


## This

your pics of the Cura settings are too small toe read  :Smile: 

the other pictures looks like the temp is a bit too high, and the has a lot of ringing,you could adjust the jerk settings so the are slower, and try a lower and slower temp

----------


## curious aardvark

Not entirely sure what you are expecting - but those prints are quite good.
And yep, even i can't read the settings even if I get real close to the monitor :-)

----------


## Todd-67

> your pics of the Cura settings are too small toe read 
> 
> the other pictures looks like the temp is a bit too high, and the has a lot of ringing,you could adjust the jerk settings so the are slower, and try a lower and slower temp


 I agree here it looks like you are running a bit hot. Back it down a bit and repost your setting and we can help you clean those prints up a bit.

----------


## Todd-67

> Not entirely sure what you are expecting - but those prints are quite good.


  :Confused:  shakes head...

----------


## seo-birmingham

> Here are the Cura settings. 
> Capture.jpgCapture1.jpgCapture2.jpg
> 
> I am using the Printrbot Simple Metal with an X axis upgrade.


Thank you!

----------

